# Dog funnies



## Cat Dancer (Sep 16, 2008)

Dog funnies.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 16, 2008)

I love the last one


----------



## ladylore (Sep 17, 2008)

The last one is my favorite too.


----------



## sister-ray (Sep 17, 2008)

i like them all


----------



## Cat Dancer (Sep 18, 2008)

Some more.


----------



## Into The Light (Sep 18, 2008)

i love lasercat :rofl:


----------



## Daniel (Jan 4, 2009)

http://ihasahotdog.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/funny-dog-pictures-segway-roomba-chihuahua.jpg

http://images.icanhascheezburger.com/completestore/2008/6/17/swf2365lbs128582217585754786.jpg

http://www.dogperfection.com/dogs/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/dog-praying.JPG

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/funny-pictures-cat-greets-dog-at-door.jpg

http://images.icanhascheezburger.com/completestore/2008/6/18/ahhhhhhjus128583022610900483.jpg

http://ihasahotdog.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/funny-dog-pictures-et-sequel-with-lower-budget.jpg

http://www.animalsmattertoo.com/imagesanimalstories/dog11.jpg


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 4, 2009)

:lol:  Those are great! Thanks Daniel.  I especially liked the SWF redhead! ...ok -really like the ET one as well.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 20, 2009)

YouTube - HALO THE POOL PLAYING DOG

http://cuteoverload.files.wordpress.com/2009/11/aag16b1.jpg

http://cuteoverload.files.wordpress...nt-tell-my-ex-wife-about-this.jpg?w=560&h=503

http://cuteoverload.files.wordpress.com/2009/11/2829589939_9d1d1eaa7a_o.jpg?w=560&h=380


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 20, 2009)

I think he's cheating 
I think I could take him even so


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 20, 2009)

And I think that he has theorems of physics mastered far better than the vast majority of us.   Plus, he's cute  -he wins.


----------



## Andy (Nov 20, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> And I think that he has theorems of physics mastered far better than the vast majority of us.   Plus, he's cute  -he wins.



Are you saying Dr. Baxter isn't cute?


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 20, 2009)

Hmmm...how dare you put me in such a precarious situation?   let's just say that this is one cute little dog...I'm leaving the rest alone for the sake of not being banned.


----------



## NicNak (Nov 20, 2009)

YouTube - Everything's Beautiful (in it's own way)


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 20, 2009)

Freakin' hippies...


----------



## Banned (Nov 20, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> I think he's cheating
> I think I could take him even so


 
Oh Dr. B you're such a skeptic.  Of course he's not cheating.  I trained him myself.


----------



## NicNak (Nov 20, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Freakin' hippies...




:rofl:

Peace.  :hippy:

Aren't you an ex-hippy Dr Baxter?  I could see you going to San Francisco .....


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 20, 2009)

...with flowers in my hair...


----------



## NicNak (Nov 20, 2009)

This guy kinda looks like a tame Weird Al Yankovic :teehee:  

YouTube - Scott McKenzie - If You're Going To San Francisco


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 20, 2009)

STP said:


> Are you saying Dr. Baxter isn't cute?



For the sake of clarification...I don't typically compare men to a 'dog'...(Oh dear Lord, let this be a good explanation)....

Dr. Baxter - you're cute in your own way - and when you decide to push pool balls with your nose, or with your paws, I'm fairly certain that you will be adorable too...in your own way 


( see what you make me do STP) ...:angel:


----------



## Andy (Nov 20, 2009)

lol:blush:sorry





Mwuahahahahahaha


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 20, 2009)

STP said:


> lol:blush:sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mwaww - I thought it was very cute STP - all's good.  :hug: :hug:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 21, 2009)

I'd really like to know why we are discussing my cuteness in a DOG thread. :rant:


----------



## Banned (Nov 21, 2009)

Is there a specific place you'd like your cuteness discussed?


----------



## Andy (Nov 21, 2009)

Maybe in the bully and harassment thread? Or the Heroes thread?


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 21, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> I'd really like to know why we are discussing my cuteness in a DOG thread. :rant:




....facial hair Dr. Baxter...it always comes down to facial hair. But of course, you may want to ask STP - she started all of this. (I'm blaming her...)


----------



## NicNak (Nov 21, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> I'd really like to know why we are discussing my cuteness in a DOG thread. :rant:



Better here than *here, * or *here, * or *here*


:hide:


----------



## Daniel (Nov 21, 2009)

I think keeping the facial hair is what most dog groomers would recommend :teehee:


----------



## Andy (Nov 21, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> ....facial hair Dr. Baxter...it always comes down to facial hair. But of course, you may want to ask STP - she started all of this. (I'm blaming her...)



lol Wait. What?...


----------



## Banned (Nov 21, 2009)

Daniel said:


> I think keeping the facial hair is what most dog groomers would recommend :teehee:


 
Not this one.  I can't figure out for the life of me why people want all that hair on their dog's face.  It gets all dirty and matted and...gross.  Just shave it off, people!!  Dogs do not need hairy faces!!


----------



## Andy (Nov 21, 2009)

It's not a "need" They "want" it. :goodjob:


----------



## NicNak (Nov 21, 2009)

Turtle said:


> Not this one.  I can't figure out for the life of me why people want all that hair on their dog's face.  It gets all dirty and matted and...gross.  Just shave it off, people!!  Dogs do not need hairy faces!!




I am not so sure I think *this guy *could do with some facial hair


----------



## Andy (Nov 21, 2009)

Awww That poor little guy died. He was ugliest dog winner at one point. :teehee:


----------



## Daniel (Feb 24, 2010)

http://msnbcmedia.msn.com/j/MSNBC/C...tion/ss-100222-AT/ss-100222-AT-11.ss_full.jpg
"Old English sheepdogs are groomed during the first day of the 2010 Westminster Dog Show in New York."

http://msnbcmedia.msn.com/j/MSNBC/C...tion/ss-100222-AT/ss-100222-AT-12.ss_full.jpg
"A dog dressed in traditional Colombian outfit participates during a parade at the Carnaval de Barranquilla in Colombia."


----------

